# Winterpokal-Team Hannover



## Würfel (10. Oktober 2004)

Wer hat Lust ein regionales Team zu gründen. Wir könnten uns z.B. auf einen festen Trainingstag pro Woche einigen. Freiwillige vor


----------



## rigger (11. Oktober 2004)

Ich hätte wohl Bock, nur Schule geht bei mir vor!!
Aber vielleicht klappt das ja mal mit zusammen trainieren in der woche, Mittwochs hab ich nur 6 Stunden da könnts evtl. mal klappen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (11. Oktober 2004)

Ich denke mal die meisten werden eher schlecht unter der Woche fahren können, und ein Nightride Fan bin ich auch nicht. Also vielleicht am Wochenende?


----------



## 1Tintin (11. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Kai,
Grundsätzlich ist das eine super Idee,
endlich mal ne feste(re) Gruppe die sich häufiger trifft, das fände ich sehr gut.
Bin dabei, nur kann man mit mir erst fest ab nächsten Frühjahr rechnen,
da ich (wir) in den nächsten Tagen, Stunden oder Minuten unseren zweiten 
Nachwuchs bekommen, und das wird dann erst mal ein wenig Zeit in anspruch nehmen.

Bis denne 
Tintin


----------



## Deleted 8297 (11. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe auch großes Interesse. Mein Bruder hat nun auch seit ein paar Wochen ein Bike und ist auch sehr motiviert dabei. 

Je nach Absprache ginge es bei mir sowohl unter der Woche als auch am WE. Es müssen ja nicht immer Mammuttouren sein. Aber so nett um Benthe/Gehrden zu cruisen, gibt ja auch schon einiges her.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (11. Oktober 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat Lust ein regionales Team zu gründen. Wir könnten uns z.B. auf einen festen Trainingstag pro Woche einigen. Freiwillige vor


Wäre nicht abgeneigt. Hängt nat. voll vom Termin ab. Bei mir ist unter der Woche nur jeder zweite Montag möglich, ansonsten bleibt auch mir nur das WE...

Melde mich noch mal kurz per PM bei Dir wg. Hachz...


----------



## Würfel (11. Oktober 2004)

ich checke morgen mal das vorlesungsverzeichnis, dann weiß ich näheres bezüglich biken unter der woche!


----------



## Rabbit (11. Oktober 2004)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:
			
		

> Melde mich noch mal kurz per PM bei Dir wg. Hachz...


OT: Hachz?! Ist damit der Harz gemeint? Wann wollt ihr denn da hin?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (11. Oktober 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> OT: Hachz?! Ist damit der Harz gemeint? Wann wollt ihr denn da hin?


@rabbit / OT: Wir hatten vor, evtl. das nächste WE in besagtes Mittelgebirge zu gurken... Nichts genaues steht noch nicht fest, daher mehr Infos später


----------



## sierra zero (11. Oktober 2004)

hätte auch interesse am WE zu fahren. allerdings weigere ich mich vor 12.00 zu starten!


----------



## Hattrick (12. Oktober 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat Lust ein regionales Team zu gründen. Wir könnten uns z.B. auf einen festen Trainingstag pro Woche einigen. Freiwillige vor


Melde Interesse an. Der Trainingstag entscheidet allerdings ob ich mitmachen kann. Samstags gegen Mittag wäre ideal. Treffpunkte (Nienstedter Pass) können wir ja kurzfristig entscheiden. Übrigens: Ein gelegentlicher Nightride wäre sehr willkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (12. Oktober 2004)

Wochenende, bei Tageslicht und ab Hannover hätte ich und evtl. ein paar weitere Jungs auch Interesse. Bei Bedarf ist aber auch erst nen Stück mit der Bahn (od. Auto) Richtung Deister möglich.


----------



## Würfel (12. Oktober 2004)

WE Deister und unter der Woche Benther, das hört sich doch gut an!

Ich kann übrigens: Montag abends ab 18 Uhr, Mittwochs ab 15 Uhr und Freitags den ganzen Tag


----------



## H/WF-Honk (12. Oktober 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> WE Deister und unter der Woche Benther, das hört sich doch gut an!
> 
> Ich kann übrigens: Montag abends ab 18 Uhr, ...


Das riecht aber nach Nightride


----------



## Würfel (13. Oktober 2004)

machen wir mal nägel mit köpfen!

Samstags, 12 Uhr Nienstädter Pass. Das paßt auch für alle die aus Hannover mit dem Zug kommen gut. Gefahren wird den ganzen Winter durch, bei jedem Wetter  Erster Termin den ich wahrnehmen könnte wäre der 30.10.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (13. Oktober 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> machen wir mal nägel mit köpfen!
> 
> Samstags, 12 Uhr Nienstädter Pass. Das paßt auch für alle die aus Hannover mit dem Zug kommen gut. Gefahren wird den ganzen Winter durch, bei jedem Wetter  Erster Termin den ich wahrnehmen könnte wäre der 30.10.



Ist gebucht!


----------



## pimpelmoser (16. Oktober 2004)

Wenn ihr auch mal "dirten" wollt, schaut doch alle mal beim TeamBlackElite e.V.  vorbei.

Treffen ist immer Samstags ab 14Uhr für befahren der Strecke, sonst treffen sich natürlich auch immer wieder einige zum cruisen etc.

Weiteres auch HIER (ziemlich weit "unten")

Würd mich freuen, mal den ein oder anderen aus´m Forum anzutreffen, bis denn, 
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (19. Oktober 2004)

Moinsen Ladies,

ist denn schon einer / eine von euch bereit diesen Samstag eine Tour zu bestreiten?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (19. Oktober 2004)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen Ladies,
> 
> ist denn schon einer / eine von euch bereit diesen Samstag eine Tour zu bestreiten?


Jupp, könnte klappen   
Deister?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (22. Oktober 2004)

Na Hannoveraner, wie sieht es aus?!

Mein Vorschlag. Start Samstag 23.10. gegen Mittag, am Benther Berg, Ausdehnung über den Gehrdener, weiter je nach Laune auch in den Deister.


----------



## Würfel (22. Oktober 2004)

ich leider nicht


----------



## H/WF-Honk (22. Oktober 2004)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Na Hannoveraner, wie sieht es aus?!
> 
> Mein Vorschlag. Start Samstag 23.10. gegen Mittag, am Benther Berg, Ausdehnung über den Gehrdener, weiter je nach Laune auch in den Deister.


so, endlich auch von mir ne Antwort   
Leider ist für mich ein Tourstart im Benther sehr schlecht, ist für mich ähnlich weit wie in den Deister, lohnt sich also kaum...
Werde wohl eher ein ruhigeres WE machen und mich mental hierauf vorbereiten   http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=138814

Deister, am 30.10., 12.00 Uhr Nienst. Pass, steht aber definitiv fest!!! Finden sich dafür vielleicht noch Mitfahrer??


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (23. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, ich würde mich gerne anschliessen. Ist für nächsten Samstag (30.10) eine Deisterrunde geplant? Bin dann ab Benthe mit dabei.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (24. Oktober 2004)

E. Geröllheimer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich würde mich gerne anschliessen. Ist für nächsten Samstag (30.10) eine Deisterrunde geplant? Bin dann ab Benthe mit dabei.


Jawoll, am 30.10. ist eine Tour geplant. Treff für alle soll um 12.00 Uhr am  Nienstedter Pass (Parkplatz) sein, da er für alle (also auch diejenigen von der anderen Deisterseite  ) gut erreichbar sein sollte...


----------



## Würfel (24. Oktober 2004)

Termin steht auch im LMB


----------



## Hattrick (26. Oktober 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Termin steht auch im LMB


Da ich Sa früh aus MUC einfliege trage ich mich mal unter Vorbehalt ein.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (26. Oktober 2004)

Hattrick schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich Sa früh aus MUC einfliege trage ich mich mal unter Vorbehalt ein.


Das hört man doch gerne !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E. Geröllheimer (26. Oktober 2004)

Habe mich gerade eingetragen, hoffe dass es nicht regnet....


----------



## Würfel (26. Oktober 2004)

zwei Kommilitonen von mir kommen evtl. auch noch mit


----------



## Deleted 8297 (26. Oktober 2004)

Ich kann leider diesen Samstag nicht mitkommen, da nun unser Umzug ansteht. Aber es soll ja in Zukunft häufiger ein Samstagsbiken geben?!


----------



## H/WF-Honk (27. Oktober 2004)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann leider diesen Samstag nicht mitkommen, da nun unser Umzug ansteht. Aber es soll ja in Zukunft häufiger ein Samstagsbiken geben?!


Das Ziel sollte es sein, jeden Samstag um 12.00 Uhr am Nnienstedter mit möglichst vielen zu fahren, schließlich wolen ja Punkte für den Winterpokal gesammelt werden!   
Nächstes WE (06./07.11.) werden Kai und ich jedoch hier verweilen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=138814


----------



## Würfel (28. Oktober 2004)

Kleines Zitat aus einem neuen Eminem Titel (völlig aus dem Kontext gerissen ):

"no matter the weather
if it rains let it rain,
the wetter the better"

ich schlage vor wir nehmen das als Motto für unser Team


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (30. Oktober 2004)

Habe mich leider verspätet    war erst um 12.20 Uhr da ( trotz Regen).
Vielleicht klappt es beim nächsten mal.


----------



## Würfel (30. Oktober 2004)

Oh, schade, wir sind auch erst ca. 12:15 losgefahren. War alles in allem spaßig aber sehr nass!


----------



## Würfel (1. November 2004)

Folgendermaßen sieht es aus: die Teams beim Winterpokal dürfen nur aus fünf Fahrern bestehen, und man muss das Team dann per PM bei XCRacer anmelden. Also, wer will mitmachen. habt ihr Vorschläge für einen Teamnamen?


----------



## Hattrick (1. November 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Folgendermaßen sieht es aus: die Teams beim Winterpokal dürfen nur aus fünf Fahrern bestehen, und man muss das Team dann per PM bei XCRacer anmelden. Also, wer will mitmachen. habt ihr Vorschläge für einen Teamnamen?



ok ich bin dabei.

Namensvorschläge: 
All Weather Biker  (    )
Rupp Bier Biker   (gibt es nur im und um den Deister herum   ), 
Stubenhocker     (nicht ernst gemeint) 
...

Und die Samstagstouren stellen wir bis auf weiteres ins LMB ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (1. November 2004)

Hattrick schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Samstagstouren stellen wir bis auf weiteres ins LMB ?



auf jeden Fall, soll sich ja etablieren.

Rupp Bier Biker gefällt mir, allerdings hae ich noch nie Rupp Bier getrunken  

andere Vorschläge:

Team "Feuchte Füße"
"Die Wasserträger" (also das Wasser in den Schuhen)
"Die No-Schutzblech Freunde" 
"Die Deister-Schwimmer"

optimal wäre eine Anspielung auf unseren lieben Deister und das feucht-kalte Element  weitere Vorschläge bitte...


----------



## Hattrick (1. November 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> auf jeden Fall, soll sich ja etablieren.
> 
> Rupp Bier Biker gefällt mir, allerdings hae ich noch nie Rupp Bier getrunken   ...



wird asap nachgeholt   



			
				Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Team "Feuchte Füße"
> "Die Wasserträger" (also das Wasser in den Schuhen)
> "Die No-Schutzblech Freunde"
> "Die Deister-Schwimmer"
> optimal wäre eine Anspielung auf unseren lieben Deister und das feucht-kalte Element  weitere Vorschläge bitte...



Die Namen beziehen sich auf unsere letzte Samstag Tour  ?  
Das waren übrigens knapp 30 km/700hm, für die Witterung gar nicht übel. Ich bin sie am So nochmal gefahren   

weitere Namen: 
Kammwegbiker 
...


----------



## H/WF-Honk (1. November 2004)

Hattrick schrieb:
			
		

> wird asap nachgeholt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E1-Fahrer...
Ach nee, dann müssen wir da ja wirklich mal hoch, also lieber doch nicht 
Das Rupp will ich aber auch mal probieren!!! 
Ach ja, fürs Team möchte ich mich hiermit auch anmelden...

Hat eigentlich keiner eine Lungen-/Blasen-/Augenentzündung davongetragen? Also mir gehts erstaunlich gut, dafür, dass meine Schuhe immer noch nass sind...


----------



## Würfel (1. November 2004)

im Prinzip geht es mir gut, allerdings ist mal wieder mein linker Ringfinger taub geworden und das Gefühl ist immer noch nicht so richtig zurückgekehrt  ich brauche dringend neue Griffe



			
				Hattrick schrieb:
			
		

> Das waren übrigens knapp 30 km/700hm



für uns waren es 41,7km und 920hm  der Schnitt mit 14 km/h ist ziemlich gut für meine Verhältnisse, allerdings war die Abfahrt nach Egestorf natürlich auch ziemlich schnell.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (2. November 2004)

Bin auch dabei, ich kenne jetzt auch die Fahrzeit von Empelde zum NP  .


----------



## Deleted 8297 (2. November 2004)

Hallo, wie sieht es denn bei euch mit Nightride 
Aktivitäten in und um Hannover aus? Bspw. auch Trainingsrunden im Bereich Maschsee und Eilenriede?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fh4n (2. November 2004)

Hört sich interessant an mit der Bikergroup Hannover 
Was fahrt ihr denn so, also Deister und Benterberg kennt ja jeder...
Was für Trails fahrt ihr?
North-Shores, Drops, Jumps etc. oder mehr Tour?


----------



## Würfel (2. November 2004)

Fh4n schrieb:
			
		

> Was für Trails fahrt ihr?



Alle uns im Deister bekannten  Zur Not gibt es ja immernoch die Chickenways.



> North-Shores, Drops, Jumps etc. oder mehr Tour?



Eher Tour.



			
				Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, wie sieht es denn bei euch mit Nightride
> Aktivitäten in und um Hannover aus?



Zum Nightridem fehlt mir das passende Equipment. Ich lasse dich wissen wenn ich da was ändert


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (2. November 2004)

Namensvorschläge:  

Trailsurfer
Team Eisenwade
Deisterpflug


----------



## Würfel (2. November 2004)

Team Deisterpflug finde ich gut  was denken die anderen?

sichere Kandidaten bislang für das Team:

- meine Wenigkeit
- Hattrick
- H/WF-Honk
- E. Geröllheimer

wer noch?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (2. November 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Team Deisterpflug finde ich gut  was denken die anderen?


  

@würfel by the way: FÜr dieses WE sagt wetter.com für Torfhaus Dauerregen bei 1-4°C voraus...    
In Wennigsen hingegen soll es nur bedeckt sein, bei Temperaturen bis 11°...


----------



## Würfel (2. November 2004)

ich war heute bei BOC nach Überschuhen gucken. Leider kann der Laden mit dem Internetangebot nicht ganz mithalten - ich bin mit leeren Händen nach Hause gefahren. bei 1-4°C frieren mir die Füße ab  Aber lass es uns noch beobachten, ich sag mal wenn nicht dieses WE wird es nichts mehr.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (2. November 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> ich war heute bei BOC nach Überschuhen gucken. Leider kann der Laden mit dem Internetangebot nicht ganz mithalten - ich bin mit leeren Händen nach Hause gefahren. bei 1-4°C frieren mir die Füße ab  Aber lass es uns noch beobachten, ich sag mal wenn nicht dieses WE wird es nichts mehr.


Ja, bei den Temperaturen hätte ich auch ein Kleidungsproblem... Aber die Vorhersagen ändern sich ja gerne mal...

Habe übrigens auch schon erste Punkte für unser Team gesammelt  Zwar nicht so viel wie ihr - aber immerhin... Werde wohl wieder öfter laufen gehen, das bringt ja auch ganz gut Punkte  
Jetzt fehlt ja nur noch Member No. 5


----------



## Würfel (2. November 2004)

ich bin heute auch bloß wegen Winterpokal ne Stunde gefahren. Da zeigt es schon seine Wirkung


----------



## Hattrick (2. November 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin heute auch bloß wegen Winterpokal ne Stunde gefahren. Da zeigt es schon seine Wirkung



Ich greife morgen ins Geschehen ein. 

@E.Geröllheimer: Inspiriert von Deinen Vorschlägen:

Deisterwadenbeisser  

Nr.5 melde Dich


----------



## Deleted 8297 (3. November 2004)

Hallo, ich habe das mit der Teamwertungwohl übersehen, gilt das nur für gemeinsames Fahren, oder auch unabhängig? Denn dann könnte ich auch meine Punkte überschreiben, denn allein bin ich sicher häufiger unterwegs als in der Gruppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (3. November 2004)

ja, jeder fährt im Prinzip für sich selber, in der Teamwertung werden einfach nur alle Punkte der Teammitglieder addiert. Aber trotzdem hält die Teamwertung natürlich nicht von gemeinsamen Fahrten ab . Ich werde dich als fünften Mann anmelden!


----------



## Würfel (3. November 2004)

juhu, wir stehen auf Platz 13 der Teamwertung


----------



## Deleted 8297 (3. November 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> ja, jeder fährt im Prinzip für sich selber, in der Teamwertung werden einfach nur alle Punkte der Teammitglieder addiert. Aber trotzdem hält die Teamwertung natürlich nicht von gemeinsamen Fahrten ab . Ich werde dich als fünften Mann anmelden!




Ok danke, dann werde ich gleich nochmal 2 Punkte (schade, dass Alternativsportarten kaum zählen   ) beisteuern, bis zum Ende der Woche kommen dann aber auch noch ein paar Bike Punkte.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (3. November 2004)

Super, dass wir komplett sind! Jetzt sollten wir nur noch demnächst mal als komplettes Team Punkte sammeln, finde ich... 
Ich werde leider frühestens Freitag richtig punkten können, da ich mein Bike in Hannover gelassen habe (Das war sooo dreckig, das durfte nicht ins Auto...). Bis dahin gibts nur Alternativsportpunkte...


----------



## Würfel (3. November 2004)

mein Tagesbericht: 2 Stunden pumpen gewesen, davon 10 Minuten ein und Auslaufen => 3 Punkte geholt. Morgen bin ich Schwimmen, gibt auch wieder nur zwei Punkte  Aber wir sind ja Biker! Spätestens Samstag werden die dicken Punkte geholt


----------



## Deleted 8297 (3. November 2004)

Wieso bekommt man für 2 Stunden Pumpen 3 Punkte? Ich dachte Alternativsportarten (und dazu gehört ja dann auch Auf und Abwärmen, das dann nicht als Biken oder Joggen gilt) gibt immer nur 2 Punkte, egal wie lange?


----------



## Würfel (3. November 2004)

Bei mir gilt das Warmmachen als Laufen


----------



## Hattrick (3. November 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir gilt das Warmmachen als Laufen



so die ersten Daten sind drin, 45 Minuten  auf der Rolle :kotz:

@all: Samstag Deistertour ca 800-1000 hm. Start ca. 12:00 Uhr, Parkplatz Nienst Pass. Mitfahren kann eigentlich jeder. Kondition z.Zt. eher Durchschnitt   - wir haben Zeit. (etwa wie letzten Samstag, nur bitte etwas trockener)


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (3. November 2004)

Meine meisten Punkte werde ich erlaufen, z. Zt. ca. 4 Stunden in der Woche. Ab Januar ca. 6 Stunden, Ziel ist der Hamburg-Marathon   24.04.2005.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (3. November 2004)

Hallo, die Deistertour werde ich erst die Woche drauf mitfahren können.

Ist einer von euch denn direkt aus Hannover und kann auch unter der Woche mal in der Stadt fahren? Ich wohne ab mitte November in der Südstadt und werde daher wohl in der Woche vermehrt Asphalt im Bereich Eilenriede Maschsee schrubben. Dank 20W Strahler ist das nun auch nach 1700 möglich. Wie sehen eure Ambitionen dahin gehend aus?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (3. November 2004)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, die Deistertour werde ich erst die Woche drauf mitfahren können.
> 
> Ist einer von euch denn direkt aus Hannover und kann auch unter der Woche mal in der Stadt fahren? Ich wohne ab mitte November in der Südstadt und werde daher wohl in der Woche vermehrt Asphalt im Bereich Eilenriede Maschsee schrubben. Dank 20W Strahler ist das nun auch nach 1700 möglich. Wie sehen eure Ambitionen dahin gehend aus?


Südstadt ist ja relativ nah bei mir...
Wenn ich mal unter der Woche in Hannover bin können wir das gerne mal in Angriff nehmen... Besonders Maschsee is ja schön nah, vielleicht habe ich bald mein Hartes wieder am Laufen, dann geht Asphalt noch besser... 
Alles für das Team!!!


----------



## Daacks (3. November 2004)

Hallo Leute,
schade, das euer Team schon komplett ist. Wäre sonst gern mitgefahren. Ich fahre jedoch meist allein. Vielleicht entsteht bei weiterem Interesse ja noch ein zweites Team? Oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden?
Gruß Daacks


----------



## Würfel (3. November 2004)

Leider können nur fünf Leute einem Team angehören. Das soll dich und andere aber nicht davon abhalten, den 12 Uhr-nienstädter-Pass-am-Samstag-Termin wahrzunehmen


----------



## Daacks (3. November 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> ...... Das soll dich und andere aber nicht davon abhalten, den 12 Uhr-nienstädter-Pass-am-Samstag-Termin wahrzunehmen



Hast Du gesehen, dass ich Hardtail fahre?


----------



## Würfel (4. November 2004)

hmmm, wenn das ein Witz war verstehe ich ihn nicht so ganz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E. Geröllheimer (4. November 2004)

Samstag könnte bei mir eng werden, haben am Freitag Betriebsfest :kotz: . Fahre aber auf jeden Fall Nachmittags.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (4. November 2004)

Da Kais Service leider leider nachgelassen hat , habe ich mích mal bemüht und das Profil vom letzten Samstag in meine Galerie gestellt...
Hatte leider zwischendurch einen Aussetzer, da mir der Empfänger verrutscht war...





Ich plane z.Zt. mit Samstag, 12.00 Nienstedter...! Harz ist wegen  Schneegefahr erstmal gecancelt...


----------



## Hattrick (4. November 2004)

E. Geröllheimer schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag könnte bei mir eng werden, haben am Freitag Betriebsfest :kotz: . Fahre aber auf jeden Fall Nachmittags.



 
Termin habe ich ins LMB reingeschrieben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2663

@E. Geröllheimer: 12:00 Uhr IST nachmittags !


----------



## Würfel (4. November 2004)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich plane z.Zt. mit Samstag, 12.00 Nienstedter...! Harz ist wegen  Schneegefahr erstmal gecancelt...



jau, wir sind also Samstag wieder dabei  Das Rupp Bräu sollten wir diesmal aber fest einplanen


----------



## H/WF-Honk (4. November 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Das Rupp Bräu sollten wir diesmal aber fest einplanen


----------



## Hattrick (5. November 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> jau, wir sind also Samstag wieder dabei  Das Rupp Bräu sollten wir diesmal aber fest einplanen



  Ich muß am frühen Sa nachmittag zu einem Termin, werde daher früher starten. Um 12:00 bin ich trotzdem kurz am Treffpunkt.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (5. November 2004)

Hattrick schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muß am frühen Sa nachmittag zu einem Termin, werde daher früher starten. Um 12:00 bin ich trotzdem kurz am Treffpunkt.


  Dann müssen wir uns ja alleine zurechtfinden


----------



## Deleted 8297 (5. November 2004)

So, ich habe für diese Woche meine Schuldigkeit getan. Viel Spaß morgen und besseres Wetter für eure Deisterrunde.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (6. November 2004)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich habe für diese Woche meine Schuldigkeit getan. Viel Spaß morgen und besseres Wetter für eure Deisterrunde.


Danke Danke, das hat echt super geklappt!!!   
Spitzen Wetter, vor allem im Vergleich zum letzten Samstag!! So kanns bleiben!
Wäre aber auch echt schön, wenn wir bei Gelegenheit nochmal komplett als Team den Deister berraupen würden... Vielleicht klappts ja nächstes WE, wobei ich voraussichtlich nur Sonntag kann... 

Anbei das Profil von heute...:


----------



## Deleted 8297 (6. November 2004)

Nächste Woche sieht bei mir ganz gut aus und könnte klappen, momentan ist sowohl Samstag und / oder Sonntag drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (6. November 2004)

Das war heute wieder eine gelungene Tour :bier 12 gerne gesammelte Punkte für das Team


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (6. November 2004)

Ich musste mich heute auf meine Hausstrecke beschränken, Benther und Kalihalde. Nächsten Samstag komme ich mal in den Deister.


----------



## mischuwi (9. November 2004)

Wenn ihr verspecht, dass ihr nicht so rasen tut, dann würde ich mich auch gerne anschließen. Bin jetzt seit 19.09. auf Bike-Entzug und will mal wieder richtig schön Deister-Trails rocken!   

Hoffentlich passt das Wetter. Wer wäre denn am Sa mit am Start?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (9. November 2004)

Hallo, mir würde der Sonntag besser passen, da ich Samstag den restlichen Umzug erledigen werde.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (10. November 2004)

Moin Jungs. Unser Teamranking ist im hinteren Drittel, wir müssen was unternehmen.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (10. November 2004)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Jungs. Unser Teamranking ist im hinteren Drittel, wir müssen was unternehmen.


Können vor lachen... äh vor Schmerzen. Eigentlich hätte ich heute gepunktet - nur kann ich mich seit heute mittag kaum bewegen - Hexenschuss!   
Ich komme mir vor wie sechzig und hoffe, dass das bis zum WE weg ist... sonst  :kotz:


----------



## Deleted 8297 (10. November 2004)

Hey, gute Besserung Mann. Wenn du auch eher zu Sonntag tendierst, dann lass uns da mal was klar machen.


----------



## Würfel (10. November 2004)

ich tu ja einiges - aber leider nicht so viel auf dem Bike  Naja, nächsten Sa wieder


----------



## H/WF-Honk (10. November 2004)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du auch eher zu Sonntag tendierst, dann lass uns da mal was klar machen.



Weiß leider - unabhängig von meinem Rücken -  immer noch nicht obs Sonntag was wird. Samstag Deister kann ich aber leider ausschließen... Melde mich, wenn ich was weiß...
Wie wäre es sonst Sonntag alternativ mit einer kurzen Kronsberg/Bockmerholzrunde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (11. November 2004)

Ok, also verlegen wir den Termin dieses WE auf Sonntag, dann kann ich endlich mal Samstag ausschlafen.


----------



## Hattrick (11. November 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, also verlegen wir den Termin dieses WE auf Sonntag, dann kann ich endlich mal Samstag ausschlafen.




Heute abend Trainingsrolle. Freitag abend Nightride  , Samstag eine mittlere Runde, Sonntag vorm. was schnelles. Sonntag nachmittag bin ich leider nicht da.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (11. November 2004)

ich werde dann wohl am Samstag allein meine Deisterrunde drehen


----------



## Deleted 8297 (11. November 2004)

Für Sonntag ist sogar einigermaßen taugliches Wetter angesagt. Soll es bei dem Treffpunkt um 1200 am Nienstedter Paß Parkplatz bleiben? Dann brauche ich nämlich noch eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung, ich bin dort noch nie gewesen.

Heute war es schon recht fröstelig, besonders die Dämmerungsmomente sind mir kritisch, da steigt dann plötzlich der Nebel aus und nimmt alle Wärme aus den Füßen mit. Aber möglicherweise bekomme ich ja meine Schuhheizung bis zum Wochenende in Gang. 

Dass wir mal alle zusammen Zeit haben wird wohl nie klappen, was   .


----------



## Würfel (11. November 2004)

12 Uhr schaffe ich leider nicht da die Zuganbindungen schlecht sind am Sonntag. Entweder 11:30 oder 12:30, wobei mir letzteres deutlich lieber wäre da ich Samstag abend "Verpflichtungen" habe...

Wir können uns auf jeden Fall unten irgendwo treffen, Felix, und gemeinsam hochfahren.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (12. November 2004)

Also, wenn du schon 2 Zeiten zur Verfügung stellst, dann bin ich für 1230, ich fahre dann nämlich auch mit der Bahn, ist das dann immrnoch die Haltestelle Egestorf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (12. November 2004)

ja, egestorf


----------



## H/WF-Honk (12. November 2004)

So, ich bin definitv raus für Sonntag und weiß leider auch noch nicht, wann ich wieder Punkte sammeln kann...
Habe leider einen verschobenen Rückenwirbel und somit nicht nur Schmerzen und nette Spritzorgien vor mir sondern auch noch Sportverbot...   
Euch viel Spaß am WE!  Für das Team!


----------



## Hattrick (12. November 2004)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:
			
		

> Habe leider einen verschobenen Rückenwirbel und somit nicht nur Schmerzen und nette Spritzorgien vor mir sondern auch noch Sportverbot...
> Euch viel Spaß am WE!  Für das Team!



Gute Besserung !
Alles für den Dackel, Alles für den Club


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (12. November 2004)

Gute Besserung  , denk dran, Krankengymnastik zählt als alternativ Sportart und bringt auch Punkte. Bis irgendwann mal Sam. um 12.00 Uhr am NP.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (12. November 2004)

Hallo, dann planen wir jetzt für Sonntag erstmal 12:30 am Egestorfer Bahnhof an?! Ich bin ab morgen Mittag vermutlich nicht mehr netzzugänglich, von daher wäre vielleicht eine genaue Apsprache und/oder eine HandyNr. per PM/e-mail ganz gut.


----------



## Würfel (13. November 2004)

Ich bin leider raus! Ich habe seit gestern leichten Hustenreiz und möchte nichts riskieren, ich war erst vor vier Wochen erkältet  Evtl drehe ich eine kleine Runde durch den Benther.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (13. November 2004)

Hmmm, dann machen lieber alle was auf eingene Faust? Nach 2 Absprüngen?


----------



## Würfel (15. November 2004)

Am Samstag ist Schnee für Lauenau verhergesagt


----------



## botcha (15. November 2004)

lauenau...*grml*
ich wohne da nur 5 km entfernt....das heißt ja des es kalt wird *bibber*


----------



## Würfel (15. November 2004)

Schneebiken rules!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## botcha (15. November 2004)

an dem tag bin ich aba in empelde


----------



## Hattrick (15. November 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Schneebiken rules!


Lecker ! Hoffentlich bleibt der auch liegen. Meine Spikes brauchen Futter   
Übrigens: Wir hatten bereits Samstag abend (bis Sonntag morgen) den ersten Schnee im Deister. 

@ nOs!n : Mein Rezept gegen Kälte - schneller kurbeln


----------



## botcha (16. November 2004)

Hattrick schrieb:
			
		

> @ nOs!n : Mein Rezept gegen Kälte - schneller kurbeln



wie wärs den wenn man einfach zu Hause vorm Kamin bleibt  

woher kommst du eigentlich @Hattrick??


----------



## Hattrick (16. November 2004)

nOs!n schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs den wenn man einfach zu Hause vorm Kamin bleibt
> 
> woher kommst du eigentlich @Hattrick??


@nOs!n: das frage ich mich manchmal auch   In Lauenau habe ich mein Zelt aufgeschlagen   und ein Kamin habe ich nicht.


----------



## botcha (16. November 2004)

nen kamin haben wir auch noch nich    aba bald kommt er   !!
hehe..denne wohn ich ja nen bunny hop von dir entfernt!!komme aus dem schönen rodenberg   
wo wohnste genau in lauenau??
tschöö


----------



## Deleted 8297 (16. November 2004)

Weniger labern, mehr biken.


----------



## botcha (16. November 2004)

joa zu so später stunde...un bei so nem wetter...scho ma raus geguckt


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (16. November 2004)

Dass richtige Wetter zum Laufen  , wir werden im Teamranking ganz schön durchgereicht  . Für Samstag empfehle ich Glühwein in den Camelbak.


----------



## Würfel (19. November 2004)

Wie sieht es denn morgen aus? Ich würde fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## botcha (19. November 2004)

me nich....muss fussball spieln *bibber*


----------



## Deleted 8297 (19. November 2004)

Hallo, ich werde morgen leider arbeiten müssen, sorry.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (19. November 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es denn morgen aus? Ich würde fahren


Ich werde dieses WE definitiv noch nicht fahren. Sorry.  
Mein Rücken ist noch nicht wieder 100% i.O.


----------



## Würfel (19. November 2004)

gut dann fahre ich auch nicht im deister, muss der benther herhalten. nächste woche steht aber!


----------



## H/WF-Honk (19. November 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> gut dann fahre ich auch nicht im deister, muss der benther herhalten. nächste woche steht aber!


Ich hoffe schwer, dass ich bis dahin auch wieder fit bin - dann bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei!!! 
Viel Spaß im Benther


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (20. November 2004)

Bin aus Zeitmangel heute auch nur am Benther unterwegs. 12.00 Uhr am Wasserbehälter, vielleicht sieht man sich  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (20. November 2004)

hmmm, das schaff ich jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (20. November 2004)

Hurra, ich kann meine Zehen wieder bewegen  Selbst der Hardcorebiker musste heute in die Pedale pumpen, damit das Bike nicht komplett im Matsch versinkt. Ich fange doch lieber mit walken an  .


----------



## Deleted 8297 (20. November 2004)

Das war abe auch ein Sauwetter heute. in der ersten halben Stunde Schneeregen, bis die Füße druch waren und in der letzten auch wieder   .

Hoffentlich wird es morgen etwas besser.


----------



## Hattrick (21. November 2004)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Das war abe auch ein Sauwetter heute. in der ersten halben Stunde Schneeregen, bis die Füße druch waren und in der letzten auch wieder   .
> 
> Hoffentlich wird es morgen etwas besser.



Ich war gestern ein paar Meter weiter oben, und das war   
Das Foto habe ich wirklich gestern geschossen


----------



## rigger (21. November 2004)

Hallo Leute!!

Melde mich auch mal wieder aus dem kalten Hannover!
Im Moment warte ich sehnsüchtig auf mein Meister-BaFöG, was seit 4 Monaten überfällig ist  , um mir endlich ne neue Kurbel, Kassette und Kette kaufen zu können!   Bin übrigends für jeden Rat in dieser Beziehung oder technischen Support beim Einbau von euch Dankbar!!  
Am WE habe ich leider nie zeit zum Biken da ich dann immer nach Schüttorf muss, in der Woche könnte ich Montags ab 16 und Mittwochs ab 14 Uhr.
Freitags fahre ich immer direckt nach der Schule nach Hause und dienstags und Donnerstags hab ich je 10 Std.!

Ach ja, wie sieht es denn mal wieder mit nem SfdW bei euch aus??


----------



## djinges (21. November 2004)

Beim Einbau ordentlich Fett, die Gewindegänge der Pedalen richtig treffen, und die Kurbeln ordentlich mit der Imbusschraube auf das Lager pressen - soviel man mit einem normalen imbusschlüssel ohne zölliges Rohr erreichen kann ;-).

Das Photo finde ich gut schade, dass der Deister nicht in Hamburg steht


----------



## Würfel (21. November 2004)

djinges schrieb:
			
		

> Das Photo finde ich gut schade, dass der Deister nicht in Hamburg steht



Wenn der Berg nicht zum Propheten kommt muss der Prophet eben zum Berg kommen - oder so...


----------



## H/WF-Honk (21. November 2004)

Hattrick schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war gestern ein paar Meter weiter oben, und das war
> Das Foto habe ich wirklich gestern geschossen


Kann ich nur bestätigen, war heute (zu Fuß - mehr darf ich immer noch nicht) am Annaturm: traumhaftes Winterwetter und bestimmt 15cm Schnee... 
Echt schade, dass ich nicht schneebiken darf


----------



## Deleted 8297 (21. November 2004)

Das ist unglaublich mit dem Schnee im Deister, hab das heute auch von meiner Mutter gehört, die dort wandern war. Vom Gehrdener aus kann man ja schön in das Tal Richtung Deister sehen, Schnee habe ich da zwar keinen erkannt, aber die Aussicht ist immer wieder unheimlich schön. Das Wetter heute hat richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Fh4n (21. November 2004)

Ich glaub, da hab ich was schönes verpasst.
Ich bevorzuge immer   schöne Freeride-Touren in der Natur  , aber heute war ich nur zu Hause.
Nicht mal ne Streetsession war drin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (24. November 2004)

Dieses Samstag habe ich leider wieder keine Zeit für eine Deistertour, Sonntag wäre evtl. möglich


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (24. November 2004)

Ich habe dieses Wochenende leider weder Samstag noch Sonntag Zeit für eine Deistertour


----------



## H/WF-Honk (24. November 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Samstag habe ich leider wieder keine Zeit für eine Deistertour, Sonntag wäre evtl. möglich


Bei mir gehen ausnahmsweise beide Tage - vorbehaltlich meines Rückens - so dass ich zu Sunday tendiere 
Hoffentlich mit sonem Superwetter wie letzten Sonntag!


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (24. November 2004)

Wie stehen die Chancen dieses Jahr eine gemeinsame Adventsteamjahresabschlussfahrt zu veranstalten


----------



## H/WF-Honk (25. November 2004)

Habe eben mit Kai aka Würfel gesprochen; 
wir fahren demnach am Sonntag zu einer gemütlichen, kurzen Adventsrunde in den hoffentlich winterlichen Deister. Los gehts 12:41 Linden Bhf. mit der S-Bahn. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (25. November 2004)

Hallo, ich werd schaun, ob es sich einrichten läßt.


----------



## Würfel (25. November 2004)

ich sorge übrigens für den glühwein


----------



## Hattrick (26. November 2004)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:
			
		

> ... in den hoffentlich winterlichen Deister...


Das wird wohl leider nichts, zu warm.  Ich ziehe morgen ein paar Spuren.

Sonntag wird bei mir schwierig. 


			
				Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> ich sorge übrigens für den glühwein


Hey - oder vielleicht doch   

PS: So eine Abschlusstour hätte was ...


----------



## H/WF-Honk (27. November 2004)

Hattrick schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> PS: So eine Abschlusstour hätte was ...


Wieso Abschluss? Wir fangen doch grad erst wieder an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (27. November 2004)

Zumal wier dies Jahr noch einen vollen Monat haben. So wie es ausschaut sehen wir uns dann morgen gegen 1240 in der Bahn Richtung Deister. Ganz vorne?!


----------



## H/WF-Honk (27. November 2004)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Zumal wier dies Jahr noch einen vollen Monat haben. So wie es ausschaut sehen wir uns dann morgen gegen 1240 in der Bahn Richtung Deister. Ganz vorne?!



Jupp! "Wie immer" im vorderen Bikeabteil!

@Kai: Denkste an meine CD? Thanx

Bis morgen denn!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (28. November 2004)

Morgen Jungs, bei mich hat leider "Mr.Halsschmerz" überraschend besucht, ich muß deshalb leider für heute absagen.   

Viel Spaß und nicht zu viel Regen.


----------



## Würfel (28. November 2004)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:
			
		

> @Kai: Denkste an meine CD? Thanx



cd hatte ich schon gebrannt und eingepackt  ich hoffe du bist trotzdem noch irgendwie gefahren, ist ja nicht das schlechteste wetter heute. sorry, ich wäre so gerne auch gefahren


----------



## H/WF-Honk (28. November 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> cd hatte ich schon gebrannt und eingepackt  ich hoffe du bist trotzdem noch irgendwie gefahren, ist ja nicht das schlechteste wetter heute. sorry, ich wäre so gerne auch gefahren


Jajaja, ihr seid mir n paar Schwachmaten   
Schade, dass es nicht geklappt hat - alleine wollte ich dann aber auch nicht in den Deister, weil das Wetter dort lt. wetter.com noch ne Ecke schlechter sein sollte als hier. 
Bin aaber dennoch knapp 30km gefahren, vom Bahnhof Linden (hab die SMS zu spät gesehen) am Maschsee lang, durch den Stadtforst und die Eilenriede Richtung Kronsberg, auf den Gipfel, durchs Bockmerholz und wieder über den Kronsberg nach Hause. War gar nicht so schlecht, auch wenns zum Schluss ganz schön geregnet hat...
Nächste Woche kann ich auch nur Sonntag. Vielleicht wirds ja dann was mit unserer Glühweinschneetour...?


----------



## Würfel (3. Dezember 2004)

wie sieht es aus mit Samstag? Ich fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H/WF-Honk (3. Dezember 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht es aus mit Samstag? Ich fahre


Ich leider nicht... Bin zwar Samstag in Barsinghausen - allerdings in Sachen Alternativsportart 
Viel Spaß trotzdem!


----------



## muskelkater (3. Dezember 2004)

moin, ich würd auch gerne mal wieder ne runde mit euch drehen  aber dieses wochenende kann ich leider nicht. vielleicht klappts ja bald mal!  
hf!


----------



## Hattrick (3. Dezember 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht es aus mit Samstag? Ich fahre


Erkältung klingt langsam ab, meine Teilnahme daher ungewiß


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (3. Dezember 2004)

Muss leider Babysitten  (Baby ist 10 Jahre und haut mir, wenn er das liest eins auf's Auge.)


----------



## Deleted 8297 (3. Dezember 2004)

Hattrick schrieb:
			
		

> Erkältung klingt langsam ab, meine Teilnahme daher ungewiß



Meine auch, war recht dumm diese Woche mit dem Sport. Fahren werde ich morgen hoffentlich wieder können. Weiß aber nicht ob ich mich anschließen kann. Sonst wäre es wieder der 1240er in Linden?


----------



## Würfel (4. Dezember 2004)

ich hatte eher den kurz nach elf ab linden angepeilt, also so dass man um 12 uhr am nienstädter ist. ist zwar bei mir auch ein wenig später geworden heute abend aber das paßt schon. ich wäre halt gerne schon gegen 3-4 uhr wieder zu hause...


----------



## Deleted 8297 (4. Dezember 2004)

Achso, den werde ich nicht schaffen. Aber ist auch nicht so schlimm mir sitzt sowieso noch einiges auf den Bronchien.


----------



## Würfel (4. Dezember 2004)

gut, wenn du eh nicht fährst bleibe ich bei dem Zeitplan


----------



## Würfel (4. Dezember 2004)

Was für ein geiles Wetter heute! Jeder, der nicht gefahren ist in Hannover hat definitiv was verpaßt. Hammer!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (4. Dezember 2004)

Jo, das war ein Bombenwetter   . Ich war mit meinem Bruder in den Deister gefahren, Trails kenne ich dort zwar noch nicht. Dafür hatten wir ja munter Anstiege da drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattrick (4. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe mich dann doch noch aufgerafft - bei dem Wetter  



			
				Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> ...Trails kenne ich dort zwar noch nicht...


Das werden wir ändern - versprochen


----------



## Würfel (7. Dezember 2004)

nächstes Wochenende habe ich leider keine Zeit fürs Biken - ich bin im schönen Osten unserer Republik  Wollte ich schon mal ansagen.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (8. Dezember 2004)

Ich werde Samstag ab Benthe in den Deister starten, der Termin steht im LMB. Intensität möglichst im Rekompensationsbereich


----------



## Hattrick (8. Dezember 2004)

E. Geröllheimer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde Samstag ab Benthe in den Deister starten, der Termin steht im LMB. Intensität möglichst im Rekompensationsbereich



Werde Samstag auch meine Kreise ziehen, wann bist Du am Nienst. Pass od. Nordmannsturm ? Von da aus können wir gemeinsam weiter.
Erkältungsgeläutert ... hört sich "Rekompensationsbereich" schon mal gut an


----------



## H/WF-Honk (8. Dezember 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> nächstes Wochenende habe ich leider keine Zeit fürs Biken - ich bin im schönen Osten unserer Republik  Wollte ich schon mal ansagen.


Ich bin auch östlich, das ganze WE in Berlin. Also leider nix mit radeln für die Wadeln


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (9. Dezember 2004)

Hattrick schrieb:
			
		

> Werde Samstag auch meine Kreise ziehen, wann bist Du am Nienst. Pass od. Nordmannsturm ? Von da aus können wir gemeinsam weiter.
> Erkältungsgeläutert ... hört sich "Rekompensationsbereich" schon mal gut an



Bin so ca. 12:15 am Nordmannsturm.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (9. Dezember 2004)

Meine Fresse, dass ihr immer so früh fahren müßt. Kommt man eigentlich gut im Rekom Bereich den Deister hoch?


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (9. Dezember 2004)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Fresse, dass ihr immer so früh fahren müßt. Kommt man eigentlich gut im Rekom Bereich den Deister hoch?



Hoch schiebe ich immer, aufgrund meines fortgeschrittenen Alters  .

Du kannst Dich ja später anschliessen.


----------



## Hattrick (10. Dezember 2004)

E. Geröllheimer schrieb:
			
		

> Bin so ca. 12:15 am Nordmannsturm.



bis dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braust_1 (10. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

schließe mich evtl. auch eurer Runde an, kann allerdings noch nicht definitiv zusagen. Wenn ich mitkommen sollte, werde ich einfach um 11.00 Uhr am Wasserbehälter beim Benther Berg sein.

Ansonsten wünsche ich euch viel Spaß    

Gruß,
braust_1


----------



## Deleted 8297 (10. Dezember 2004)

´N Abend Jungs. Für mich passt die Zeit morgen nicht, ich werd dann mal wieder was alternatives machen.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (13. Dezember 2004)

Recompensation ist Samstag ausgefallen, hatte eher etwas von Wettkampfspezifisch  War aber trotzdem ganz nett.  Nächstes Wochenende habe ich leider keine Zeit


----------



## Würfel (14. Dezember 2004)

Ich bin leider nächstes Wochenende schon wieder unterwegs  evtl. kann ich freitag so von 12-15 uhr fahren, da mein squashpartner abwesend ist  aber das ist euch wohl zu früh, was?


----------



## Würfel (16. Dezember 2004)

irgendjemand der mogen mitfahren möchte?? das wetter war heute top, ich hoffe es hält.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (16. Dezember 2004)

Hallo, Möchten und Wollen schon, allerdings werde ich mit großer Sicherheit nicht zwischen 1200-1500 schaffen. Dafür werde ich aber am WE noch einige Punkte einfahren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (18. Dezember 2004)

Ist von Euch jemand auch in der Woche ab 18:00 im Benther Unterwegs?
Mit Mirage X geiles Licht und macht auch noch Spaß!!   
Wer hat lust mitzufahren??


----------



## Deleted 8297 (18. Dezember 2004)

Moin, bisher noch nicht, kann ich aber sicherlich einplanen, ich meld mich wieder.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (19. Dezember 2004)

Mich hat es erwischt, falle für ca. eine Woche aus


----------



## Würfel (19. Dezember 2004)

Ganz schön bitter, wenn ich mal so Bike-Bilanz ziehe für den bisherigen Winter  Ich werde am Dienstag noch einen Versuch starten, so gegen 13:00


----------



## Hattrick (20. Dezember 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz schön bitter, wenn ich mal so Bike-Bilanz ziehe für den bisherigen Winter  Ich werde am Dienstag noch einen Versuch starten, so gegen 13:00


Das wird noch.  PS: In den "Höhenlagen  " ist z.Zt. wieder ordentlich Schnee   vorzufinden.


----------



## braust_1 (27. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte gerne in diesem Jahr noch eine Runde durch den Deister oder auch im Benther drehen, vielleicht hat ja hier jemand Lust, in den nächsten Tagen zu fahren...

Leider liegt meine Kondition etwas danieder, aber für eine kleiner Tour sollte es reichen. Also wer kommt mit?   

Gruß,
braust_1


----------



## Deleted 8297 (27. Dezember 2004)

Hallo, ich komme gerade von solch einer Tour zurück. Aber am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag könnte das wieder was werden. Start dann gegen 1300.


----------



## taifun (27. Dezember 2004)

Wie siehts den mit 18:00 Uhr aus,kann früher nicht einplanen,dann komme mit!

Heute auch 4 Stunden unterwegs gewesen


----------



## braust_1 (27. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

@carnifex:

Mittwoch würde bei mir passen und 13.00 Uhr klingt gut! Möchtest du im Benther oder im Deister fahren?

@taifun:

Ab 18.00 Uhr ginge auch, wäre dann halt ein Nightride. Habe die Sigma Mirage + X, wenn du auch entsprechend ausgerüstet bist, können wir gerne zusammen fahren!

 

Gruß,
braust_1


----------



## taifun (27. Dezember 2004)

@taifun:

Ab 18.00 Uhr ginge auch, wäre dann halt ein Nightride. Habe die Sigma Mirage + X, wenn du auch entsprechend ausgerüstet bist, können wir gerne zusammen fahren!

 

Gruß,
braust_1[/QUOTE]

Mir wär 18:00 im Benther recht,bin auch mit Mirage X ausgestattet.  

Licht sollte also kein Problem sein.Nur noch Treff ausmachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (27. Dezember 2004)

Ich würde etwa um 1300 hier in der Südstadt starten und dann halt schaun, wie weit man so kommt. 

Sollte es an dem Termin hapern, dann melde ich mich nochmal.


EDIT: Ok, es hapert schon ,Mittwoch geht nicht , Donnerstag währe dann möglich.


----------



## braust_1 (28. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

@carnifex:

Donnerstag, 13.00 Uhr wäre ok, als Treffpunkt würde ich entweder Königsworther Platz oder die Pferdekoppel vorm Benther Berg vorschlagen.

@taifun:

Der Nightride würde mir ganz gut heute abend passen. 19:00 wäre möglich, sag mal Bescheid, ob das bei dir auch geht.

Gruß,
braust_1


----------



## taifun (28. Dezember 2004)

braust_1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> @carnifex:
> 
> ...



Sorry,gerade erst nach Haus gekommen,schaffe heute nicht-wie siehts mit Morgen aus ??


----------



## Deleted 8297 (28. Dezember 2004)

Moin Jungs,
ich würde jetzt mal Donnerstag 1300 am Königsworther-Platz als Treffpunkt festhalten. Dann können wir ja vom Wetter und Befinden abhängig machen wohin es geht.

@ braust_1
Du erkennst mich dann daran und siehe Anhang.


----------



## braust_1 (29. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ok, 13.00 Uhr am KöWo geht in Ordnung. Du scheinst ja schön bunt zu sein, da werd ich dich kaum verfehlen können    Ich denke mal es wird bei mir eher auf eine Benther-Runde hinauslaufen.

Also bis morgen,
braust_1


----------



## Deleted 8297 (29. Dezember 2004)

Hallo braust, gegen die Bentherrunde habe ich auch übrhaupt nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## taifun (29. Dezember 2004)

Tja,Leute 
heute abend im Benther mit Mirage-Power unterwegs gewesen.
Habter leider was verpaßt ! Macht sauspaß   
Es ist aber im Moment auf den Trail`s ziemlich schlammig und matschig. :kotz: 
Also schön aufpassen wen ihr morgen unterwegs seid.Liegen auch einige
neu gefällte Bäume quer!  
Viel Spaß dabei !


----------



## Würfel (30. Dezember 2004)

ich bin von den familienfeierlichkeiten wieder zurückgekehrt. leider habe ich eine erkältung und eine dicke plautze mitgebracht. wird im neuen jahr aber wieder runtertrainiert. wir könnte mal wieder den samstag (8.1.) anpeilen.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (30. Dezember 2004)

Hallo, ich bin gerade von der Tour mit "braust_1" zurück. Wir sind vom KöWo-Platz gestartet und über den Benther-Gehrdener-Benther eine "kleine" (3,25 Std.) Runde gedreht.

Es muß also nicht immer der Deister sein. Das ist bloß immer ne Ausrede von euch, was?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braust_1 (30. Dezember 2004)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich bin gerade von der Tour mit "braust_1" zurück. Wir sind vom KöWo-Platz gestartet und über den Benther-Gehrdener-Benther eine "kleine" (3,25 Std.) Runde gedreht.
> 
> Es muß also nicht immer der Deister sein. Das ist bloß immer ne Ausrede von euch, was?!



Yepp, war ne nette Tour, insbesondere für mich, der den Gehrdener Berg noch nicht kannte. Mein Tacho verzeichnet gut 53 km bei einem Durchschnitt von 17, 6 km. Naja, für einen mittlerweile recht Untrainierten ist das schon ok.

Hoffe man sieht sich im Sommer, wenn ich mal wieder in Hannover bin! Wünsche euch allen happy trails


----------



## taifun (31. Dezember 2004)

Wünsche allen frohes und sturzfreies neue Jahr    xxx


----------



## Deleted 8297 (31. Dezember 2004)

Guten Rutsch auch allen Hannoveranern.

Hey, ein bisschen mehr Bikeivation wünsche ich euch auch für 2005   

Prost


----------



## Hitzi (1. Januar 2005)

Moin,

*Frohäääääeeeeeesssss Neuäääääässssss !!!!!!*


Willkommen im Jahr 2005 !  

Dieses Jahr wird der Alpencross gemacht !


Schöne Grüße


Hitzi


----------



## Würfel (2. Januar 2005)

Frohes neues allen Hannoveranern! Und allen anderen natürlich auch.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (2. Januar 2005)

Hallo, wie sieht es denn kommende Woche bei euch mit Biken aus? Hat vielleicht auch jemand Interesse an einem Nightride. Bspw. am Mittwoch Abend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (3. Januar 2005)

Warten wir mal ab wie das Wetter wird.Momentan ist der Benther reinste Schlammschlacht.......!  
Können aber ev.mal ins Auge fassen.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (3. Januar 2005)

Ich komme gerade von meiner Tour wieder. Südstadt-Linden-Davenstedt-Benther-Gehrdener-Benther-Davenstedt-Linden-Südstadt, 42,59 km, 438 hm, 2:23 Std.

Schlammig, naß, 70% Gegenwind.


----------



## taifun (3. Januar 2005)

Sag ich doch...  

Gegenwind hatte gestern genug !! 

110 km  3:45 h  392 hm    

Heute nur 2 h auf Rolle gefahren    leider immer etwas öde


----------



## Würfel (3. Januar 2005)

Meine Erkältung ist fast weg ich will aber noch nichts riskieren, ich lasse extra das Training ausfallen heute abend. Ich denke aber gegen Ende der Woche greife ich wieder voll an


----------



## mischuwi (4. Januar 2005)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, wie sieht es denn kommende Woche bei euch mit Biken aus? Hat vielleicht auch jemand Interesse an einem Nightride. Bspw. am Mittwoch Abend?



Ich werde mal in den Keller gehrn und meine Bike und den Akku unauffällig für einen eventuellen NR klarmachen.   

Wohnst du jetzt auch in der Südstadt? Dann könn wa ja sogar gemeinsam starten. Ich bin nämlich in der Nähe der Kreuzung Hildesheimer/Altenbekener ansässig! --- Japp!!! Direkt bei der Gilde-Brauerrei!   ---


----------



## Deleted 8297 (4. Januar 2005)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mal in den Keller gehrn und meine Bike und den Akku unauffällig für einen eventuellen NR klarmachen.
> 
> Wohnst du jetzt auch in der Südstadt? Dann könn wa ja sogar gemeinsam starten. Ich bin nämlich in der Nähe der Kreuzung Hildesheimer/Altenbekener ansässig! --- Japp!!! Direkt bei der Gilde-Brauerrei!   ---



Hallo, das hört sich ja mal gut an. Ja, ich bin nun auch ein Südstädtler.

Am Sonntag haben wir (mein Herr Bruder, sein Eisenhower Trainer und ich) eine Deistertour geplant wenn das Wetter nicht zu mies ist. Starten wollen wir gegen 1100 am nicht zentralen Eisenhower. Wenn ihr euch also noch anschließen wollt?!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (4. Januar 2005)

So, jetzt mal mach ich mal Nägel mit Köpfen.

Mittwoch Abend Nightride, Richtung Benther Berg, Start 1800, KöWo-Platz.

Wer ist dabei.

Ich habe ca. 1-1,5 Std. Geländeakkukapazität. In der Stadt tut´s ja auch die Ellipsoid. Es muß ja nicht so traillastig werden (Sicherheit geht vor und der Benther ist naß).


----------



## taifun (4. Januar 2005)

War heute Abend 1:30  schon im Benther unterwegs!

Es gibt noch einige heikle Stellen,aber es geht.

Wann wärste denn im Benther? Wohne nur 2 min entfernt-kommt drauf an wie 

Du kommst! Denke doch von Lenther Str. beim Reiterhof !!

Werde versuchen es einzurichten und stoße dann im Wald dazu


----------



## Deleted 8297 (4. Januar 2005)

Hallo, wenn ich pünktlich um 1800 los komme, dann bin ich je nach Ampellage ca 30-40 Min später am Benther. Der Reiterhof ist an dem schlammigen Weg wenn man durch das Neubaugebiet fährt, vorher am Penny vorbei?

Möglicherweise kannst du mir per PM deine Handynummer senden, falls was schief läuft?!


----------



## Hattrick (5. Januar 2005)

Hallo
Frisch aus dem Urlaub retour geht es nun wieder auf 2 Rädern weiter...
Biken war bei ca 1 mtr. Schnee kaum möglich. Aber seht selbst:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (5. Januar 2005)

Es scheint ja ganz brauchbares Wetter zu werden. Akku ist geladen und ich werde um 18:00 mit meinem Winterpanzer (  ) am KöWo sein, wenn nicht noch ein Rad abfallen sollte.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (5. Januar 2005)

Na dann bis nachher.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (5. Januar 2005)

So, das war er nun, unser Nightride.

35,xx km; 2:03; einige nette Benthertrails, die man natürlich nur genießen kann wenn man von oben runter fährt. Dank Mischuwi - "wir müssen Höhenmeter machen" - , war das auch ein leichtes.

Hat Spaß gemacht, nächste Woche auf ein Neues...

...traut euch


----------



## taifun (5. Januar 2005)

Scheint so,das ich leider was verpasst habe....   

Hoffentlich klappt next week !!!


----------



## mischuwi (6. Januar 2005)

So für alle, die auf harte Fakten stehen nochmal die Daten des Niterides:

2:16:41h Fahrzeit
38,18km
243hm

Nicht zu vergessen, dass wir die drei schönsten Trails des Benther Bergs einbauen konnten. Leider stellenweise etwas weich. Ich freu mich schon aufs putzen!


----------



## taifun (6. Januar 2005)

Nicht zu vergessen, dass wir die drei schönsten Trails des Benther Bergs einbauen konnten. Leider stellenweise etwas weich. Ich freu mich schon aufs putzen!  [/QUOTE]


Das ist doch eine positive Aussage  

Habe auch noch Bikes die geputzt werden müssen !!


----------



## Würfel (7. Januar 2005)

Ich bin heute wieder eingestiegen. Meine Form habe ich ganz gut konserviert. Wer ist morgen dabei? 12 Uhr Nienstädter?


----------



## taifun (7. Januar 2005)

Zu der Zeit trainiere ich schon wieder fleissig auf Rennrad   

Nightride nächste Woche !!!


----------



## Würfel (7. Januar 2005)

Rennrad... pfffff!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (8. Januar 2005)

Ich werde mal sehen, was sich machen lässt! Man braucht aber nicht auf mich zu warten! (Oder höchstens 5min!   ) Ich werde bike jetzt fertig machen und ins Auto laden. Dann nochmal zur TIB und dann los. Mal sehen, ob ich es dann bis 12:00 schaffe bis zum Nienstedter.

In diesem Sinne, genießt das Wetter!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (8. Januar 2005)

Ich zitiere mich nochmal selbst, sicher habt ihr das nur übersehen, weil´s schon wieder etwas hinter liegt?!



> Am Sonntag haben wir (mein Herr Bruder, sein Eisenhower Trainer und ich) eine Deistertour geplant wenn das Wetter nicht zu mies ist. Starten wollen wir gegen 1100 am nicht zentralen Eisenhower. Wenn ihr euch also noch anschließen wollt?!


----------



## Würfel (8. Januar 2005)

Morgen ist es eher schlecht bei mir! Außerdem fahre ich lieber mit der S-Bahn zum Deister 

@ Michael: Sorry, zu spät gesehen. Ich war bloß im Benther unterwegs.


----------



## taifun (8. Januar 2005)

Klappt bei mir auch nicht,wieder Rennradtraining!!  

Heute 102 km - 3 Std 10 min und 770 hm gefahren.  

Und das auch noch bei dem starken Gegenwind und teilweise recht

heftigen Seitenböen! Aber was tut man nicht alles um zum Saisionstart

fit zu sein


----------



## Würfel (8. Januar 2005)

Alter Schwede, der Wind heute war gar nicht schön! Ich dachte teilweise ich fahre rückwärts  Dafür war ich relativ schnell zu Hause, schön Rückenwind auf dem Rückweg.


----------



## taifun (8. Januar 2005)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Alter Schwede, der Wind heute war gar nicht schön! Ich dachte teilweise ich fahre rückwärts  Dafür war ich relativ schnell zu Hause, schön Rückenwind auf dem Rückweg.



Ja,gebe Dir recht.Sind teilweise auf den Geraden Stecken bei Gegenwind nur

knapp über 33 gekommen,aber bei Rückenwind haben wir es mal wieder richtig

krachen lassen.   Auf den geraden Strecken ganz locker zwischen 50-60 

gependelt!

Noch fragen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (8. Januar 2005)

Das war heut nicht mein Tag!   

Pünktlich um 10:45 habe ich mein Bike ins Auto geladen und wollte los. Ich drehe den Zünschlüssel aber außer einem trockenen HUsten ist aus dem Motorraum nichts zu hören. --- Batterie platt ---    Also noch ein paar mal probiert (als ob dadurch die Batterie wieder voller wird!!!) und schließlich auf die Idee gekommen, dass ich doch den 12V-Bleiakku von meiner Bike-Leuchte noch habe! Also schnell mit dem Überbrückungskabel angeklemmt. Und siehe da es klappt.   Motor läuft! Also ls zur TIB und die bestellten Bücher abholen. Natürlich ne Riesenschlage! Wie immer, wenn ich mal nen Buch bestelle!   
Zurück auf dem Parkplatz banges Probieren, aber der Motor springt an (den 'Startakku' hatte ich zur Not aber auch noch dabei). Also ab Richtung Waldkater. 
Endllich angekommen (@Kai: um ca. 12:15Uhr somit war ich eh viel zu spät) ab aufs Bike und hoch zum Annaturm (@carnifex: ca. 5,5km und 300hm). Kurz geschaut, ob bekannte Gesichter zu erkennen sind, abber keinen erkannt! (Bei dem Wetter war auch kaum was los! Hier oben war ein Sturm!   UNGLAUBLICH!
Also wollte ich schön 'trailig' wieder runter. Was machen? Grab oder Grenzweg? Die Entscheidung konnte ich nicht fällen und dachte mir, dass ich beides will. Also erst das Grab und dann den Grenzweg! 
das Grab war aber für mein fahrerisches Können nicht zu machen! Welches kranke Hirn hat denn die Bauten da errichtet? (War das letzte Mal ca. im Mai 2003 da)   KRASS!!!!!!! Ich habe mich dann jedenfalls jeweils für die 'Chicken-Varianten' entschieden! Unten angekommen sollte es natürlich wieder hoch gehen! ABER --- K R A C H --- !!!! Was war passiert? Kette runter? Nein, nur auf den ersten Blick! Bei näherem Betrachten stellte sich heraus, dass das kleine Kettenblatt erst zwei von fünf Kettenblattschrauben verloren hat und sich dann ordentlich zusammengefaltet hat!   Das sind Dinge, die man nicht sehen möchte! (siehe Foto unten) Jedenfalls ließ sich die Kurbel nicht mehr drehen! Glück im Unglück: Ich war auf der richtigen Seite des Deisters und konnte ohne TReten zum Parkplatz kommen! Also Bike wieder eingepackt und ab. --- Da war es wieder--- dieses Husten aus dem Mototrraum --- aber ich hatte ja den Notakku mit! Danke!Wenigstens komme ich jetzt nach hause!
Fazit dieses Tages: Auto schrott + Bike schrott   

@carnifex: nehmt ihr mich auch mit zwei Kettenblättern mit? Wo ist denn der Eisenhauer?


----------



## Hitzi (9. Januar 2005)

Moin Mischuwi,

solche Tage gibt es nun einmal   

Du kannst ja jedenfalls froh sein, auf der richtigen Seite des Deisters gewesen zu sein. Ich hätte mit Sicherheit auf der anderen Seite gestanden   

Das Kettenblatt sieht echt Krass aus 

Der Eisenhauer liegt direkt gegenüber der Allianz.

Schöne Grüße


Hitzi


----------



## Würfel (9. Januar 2005)

Das Kettenblatt ist doch eine schöne Trophäe  Außerdem: wärst du den Deister wieder hochgefahren wäre in der Zeit vielleicht ein Baum auf dein Auto gefallen - immer die positiven Seiten sehen 

Herrliches Wetter heute, aber ich hab hier nen ganzen Haufen Arbeit rumliegen, morgen gehts wieder los @ Uni, schon blöd wenn man die Sachen immer vor sich herschiebt


----------



## Deleted 8297 (9. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

wir sind wieder zu Hause. Nachdem wir  uns zu einem 4er Grüppchen am Eisenhower eingetroffen hatten, ging es über die Ausläufer Hannovers in Richtung Deister. Nach dem Verlassen der schützenden Stadt, wurden wir von einem ordentlichen Wind aus WSW empfangen, der uns zart liebkoste und am Vorankommen arg hindern wollte   . Mein Herz konterte mit hohen Frequenzen und animierte meine Beine das Bike weiter in Vorwärtsbewegung zu halten. Einige Zeit später tauchten wir dann in den Wald am Fuße des Deisters ein und begannen unseren Anstieg zum Annaturm. "Wenige Augenblicke" später waren wir auch schon oben und recht irritiert von der Menge an Wanderern, die sich genauso wie wir nicht vom Stumr abhalten ließen. Runter ging es über einige sehr rutschige Trails und die BMX Bahn zum Waldkater-Parkplatz und über Gehrdener-Berg und Benther-Berg zurück nach Hannover.

Fazit:

63,98 km; 3:21 Std.; 583 hm.


----------



## Quen (9. Januar 2005)

taifun schrieb:
			
		

> Klappt bei mir auch nicht,wieder Rennradtraining!!
> 
> Heute 102 km - 3 Std 10 min und 770 hm gefahren.
> 
> ...


Hört sich nach RC Gehrden an ...


----------



## taifun (9. Januar 2005)

Quen schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich nach RC Gehrden an ...



Darfst doch nicht alles verraten   !!!

Solltest vielleicht auch mal wieder mitfahren.......


----------



## Deleted 8297 (10. Januar 2005)

Moin Jungs, wie sieht es diese Woche mit einem Nightride aus?


----------



## Quen (10. Januar 2005)

taifun schrieb:
			
		

> Darfst doch nicht alles verraten   !!!
> 
> Solltest vielleicht auch mal wieder mitfahren.......


Ja, in meiner derzeitigen Form (Dank ans Studium) wäre eine Trainingsrunde mit einem gewissen G. N. genau das richtige...    

Spätestens im Oktober steige ich wieder voll ein und die Saison 2006 wird in Angriff genommen


----------



## taifun (10. Januar 2005)

Quen schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, in meiner derzeitigen Form (Dank ans Studium) wäre eine Trainingsrunde mit einem gewissen G. N. genau das richtige...
> 
> Spätestens im Oktober steige ich wieder voll ein und die Saison 2006 wird in Angriff genommen



Dann gebe ich Dir einen Tip,   

Komm anfang Februar zum Training,dann fährt G... erst mal nach Malle

zum ersten Rennen 05.  

Aber stimmt schon,mit 23-27 Nienstedter Rauf ist mometan nicht ganz ohne  

Heute mal wieder 3 Std gegen Gegenwind gekämpft


----------



## Würfel (10. Januar 2005)

Ich bin morgen ab 14 Uhr im Benther, Wetter soll hervorragend werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H/WF-Honk (10. Januar 2005)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin morgen ab 14 Uhr im Benther, Wetter soll hervorragend werden



Hier spricht der Neid des Klausurenschreibenden:


----------



## Würfel (14. Januar 2005)

Wie sieht es morgen aus? Warum haben wir eigentlich irgendwann den 12 Uhr Termin festgelegt wenn eh nie jemand fährt? 
Ich wäre am Start, ich muss es nur RECHTZEITIG wissen, denn davon hängt ab in welchem Bett ich heute abend schlafe. Also nicht erst wieder um halb elf morgen früh melden. Die Wetterprognose sieht trockene, aber kalte Bedingungen vor!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (14. Januar 2005)

Hallo, ich habe meine Bikes zerlegt. Für mich ist Straße angesagt.


----------



## Würfel (14. Januar 2005)

Oh bitter, das tut mir leid! Hauptsache du hast nichts davongetragen


----------



## taifun (14. Januar 2005)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich habe meine Bikes zerlegt. Für mich ist Straße angesagt.



Wie zerlegt,so was macht man bei schlechtem Wetter!  

Dann komm morgen um 10:00 Uhr zu unserem RR-Training,wenn nur Strasse 

fahren kannst


----------



## Deleted 8297 (14. Januar 2005)

Es war mal an der Zeit bissi, die Bikes zu reinigen, zu weigen (besonders den Rahmen vom Stevens und der ist ja nun schei++e schwer  ).

Momentan entwickelt sich bei mir grad ein Rotz, zudem muß ich arbeiten , wenn´s bei mir morgen nicht schlechter geht, dann werde ich wohl bissi fahren, aber nicht organisiert, danke.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (14. Januar 2005)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Oh bitter, das tut mir leid! Hauptsache du hast nichts davongetragen



Ne, mit zerlegt meine ich auseinander gebaut.


----------



## gundam66 (14. Januar 2005)

Mein Lieblings-Thread

Danke, hier liest man nur Absagen.

Lutscher !!!


----------



## Würfel (15. Januar 2005)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, mit zerlegt meine ich auseinander gebaut.



gleich beide auf einmal? das macht irgendwie keinen Sinn 



			
				gundam66 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Lieblings-Thread
> 
> Danke, hier liest man nur Absagen.
> 
> Lutscher !!!



Was soll das denn heißen?? Morgen 12 Uhr Nienstädter du Experte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (15. Januar 2005)

Och doch, für mich schon.
Ich wollte im Winter sowieso mal mehr Strecke fahren und auch dabei meinen Puls etwas im Zaum halten. Und zudem sind die beiden Bikes wirklich mal fällig gewesen.


----------



## Würfel (15. Januar 2005)

Wie sieht es denn morgen mit Deistertour aus?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (15. Januar 2005)

bei mir hat sich´s dieses WE scheinbar völlig erledigt. Kieferhöhlenentzündung


----------



## Würfel (15. Januar 2005)

gute Besserung!


----------



## H/WF-Honk (15. Januar 2005)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es denn morgen mit Deistertour aus?


Du weißt ja... Klausuren! Aber nächsten Samstag Deister und nächsten Montag Benther halten wir mal fest!!!


----------



## Würfel (15. Januar 2005)

Dienstag war das, Montag kann ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H/WF-Honk (15. Januar 2005)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Dienstag war das, Montag kann ich nicht


Wo du Recht hast...  Is ja auch egal, hauptsache ich komm mal wieder aufs Raderl...


----------



## Würfel (18. Januar 2005)

Samstag 12 Uhr wenn es das Wetter zuläßt (d.h. kein Dauerregen)!


----------



## H/WF-Honk (19. Januar 2005)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag 12 Uhr wenn es das Wetter zuläßt (d.h. kein Dauerregen)!


Und was ist mit Schnee? wetter.com nach hat es in Wennigsen ca. 2-4° bei einer Niederschl.-wahrscheinlihkeit von 60-80%. Das heisst, ein paar Meter weiter oben dürfte es schneien...!


----------



## Würfel (19. Januar 2005)

Schnee ist ok


----------



## H/WF-Honk (19. Januar 2005)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Schnee ist ok


  Dann ist ja alles klar! 12.00 Uhr sollte machbar sein, auch wenn ich Freitag sicherlich das Ende der Klausuren gebührend feiern werde...   Muss nur noch vorher unbedingt das Bike checken... 
Ich weiß gar nicht mehr, in welchem Zustand ich es in den Schuppen gestellt habe...


----------



## Würfel (19. Januar 2005)

hatte ich dir jetzt eigentlich schon collective gegeben?? wenn nicht haste noch eine motivation mehr aufzustehen


----------



## H/WF-Honk (19. Januar 2005)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> hatte ich dir jetzt eigentlich schon collective gegeben?? wenn nicht haste noch eine motivation mehr aufzustehen


Jetzt haste mich ertappt! Will eigentlich gar nicht biken


----------



## H/WF-Honk (21. Januar 2005)

Jawollja, der Wetterbericht bessert sich auch langsam... Hoffe, es wird schön schneien,  das wär echt klasse ...    
Also dann: hinteres Bikeabteil S1, ab Hann. Hbf  11:33 	bzw.
Hannover Bismarckstr. ab 11:36 bzw.
Hannover-Linden ab 11:41 	

Bis denn!

Ich nehme übrigens die Kamera mit, habe mir eben extra noch ein Hardcase zugelegt...


----------



## mischuwi (22. Januar 2005)

Ich will auch mit! Alledings werde ich mit dem Kfz anreisen und in Waldkater parken. Werde mich denn aber Richtung Egestorf auf den Weg machen, um euch abzufangen. Oder steigt ihr in Wennigsen aus? 

Ich hoffe man sieht sich dann.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (22. Januar 2005)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will auch mit! Alledings werde ich mit dem Kfz anreisen und in Waldkater parken. Werde mich denn aber Richtung Egestorf auf den Weg machen, um euch abzufangen. Oder steigt ihr in Wennigsen aus?
> 
> Ich hoffe man sieht sich dann.



Ja, perfekt, habe Kai aka Würfel eben auch mitgeteilt, dass ich bis Waldkater fahre, die Jungs kommen dann da vorbei, steigen Wennigsen aus... Man sieht sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (22. Januar 2005)

sehr gut! bis denne!


----------



## Würfel (22. Januar 2005)

Respekt Jungs! Als ihr hier noch munter am chatten wart, war ich schon im Keller und habe mein Bike eingeölt


----------



## H/WF-Honk (22. Januar 2005)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Respekt Jungs! Als ihr hier noch munter am chatten wart, war ich schon im Keller und habe mein Bike eingeölt


Es muss ja schließlich auch Vorteile haben, wenn man sein Auto total einsaut 
Fotos sind in der Galerie. Profil mach ich wohl eher morgen. Jetzt erstmal Bike in den Schuppen, morgen putzen und Montag das Entlüftungskit bestellen...
Ich fürchte, Di. Benther können wir kniggen...

p.s. Hab grad gesehen, dass das "Profi-Entlüftungs-Kit" ja ein halbes Vermögen kostet! Braucht es das? Was ist dem "Service Kit"? Ich bin ja eh kein Profi


----------



## Würfel (22. Januar 2005)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fürchte, Di. Benther können wir kniggen...



Ist vielleicht auch besser, ich brauch mal wieder einen Tag Regeneration pro Woche. ich bin heute abend voll im Arsch, so schlimm war die Tour doch gar nicht


----------



## H/WF-Honk (22. Januar 2005)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Ist vielleicht auch besser, ich brauch mal wieder einen Tag Regeneration pro Woche. ich bin heute abend voll im Arsch, so schlimm war die Tour doch gar nicht


Du fauler Hund!    Ich habe eben schon überlegt, meinen Bruder zu fragen, ob er mir sein Bike leiht!
Gerade weil ich auch ziemlich fertig bin von meiner wahrscheinlich kürzesten Deisterrunde!


----------



## mischuwi (23. Januar 2005)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. Hab grad gesehen, dass das "Profi-Entlüftungs-Kit" ja ein halbes Vermögen kostet! Braucht es das? Was ist dem "Service Kit"? Ich bin ja eh kein Profi



Das kleine 'Service-Kit' reicht meiner Meinung nach aus. Ich habe damit jedenfalls meine kleine, süße Marta wunderbar entlüften können, nachdem ich die Leitungen gekürzt hatte. Und für die HS22 hab ich es auch schon hergenommen! Wenn du also nicht gerade ne Werkstatt eröffnen möchtest, dann reicht die 'Spar-Variante'.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (23. Januar 2005)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Das kleine 'Service-Kit' reicht meiner Meinung nach aus. Ich habe damit jedenfalls meine kleine, süße Marta wunderbar entlüften können, nachdem ich die Leitungen gekürzt hatte. Und für die HS22 hab ich es auch schon hergenommen! Wenn du also nicht gerade ne Werkstatt eröffnen möchtest, dann reicht die 'Spar-Variante'.


Das ist gut, auf die Antwort hatte ich gehofft !


----------



## Würfel (23. Januar 2005)

Prima! Dann weiß ich ja, an wen ich mich wenden kann, wenn ich mal probleme mit meiner "wartungsfreien" Bremse habe


----------



## Deleted 8297 (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo, hier meldet sich auch jemand zum Hinterradbremse entlüften, vielleicht können wir das ja mal gemeinsam machen, gegen ein Aufwandsentschädigung versteht sich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H/WF-Honk (23. Januar 2005)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, hier meldet sich auch jemand zum Hinterradbremse entlüften, vielleicht können wir das ja mal gemeinsam machen, gegen ein Aufwandsentschädigung versteht sich?


Hört sich gut an, braucht man ja wohl eh mehr Hände als ich selber habe, ebenso fehlt mir bislang ein Montageständer...
By the way: Woher weißt du, dass es die HR-Bremse ist???   
Kannst ja viell. einfach mal was per PM vorschlagen, wie wir das am besten regeln!?


----------



## mischuwi (23. Januar 2005)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich gut an, braucht man ja wohl eh mehr Hände als ich selber habe, ebenso fehlt mir bislang ein Montageständer...
> By the way: Woher weißt du, dass es die HR-Bremse ist???
> Kannst ja viell. einfach mal was per PM vorschlagen, wie wir das am besten regeln!?


Ich will die Euphorie ja jetzt nicht bremsen, aber ich fürchte, dass Clara und Louise unterschiedliche Enlüftungssets benötigen, oder? Da kann ich mich aber auch täuschen. (habe das noch nicht genauer recherchiert, sondern spukt mir nur gerade so durch den Kopf    )


----------



## H/WF-Honk (23. Januar 2005)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will die Euphorie ja jetzt nicht bremsen, aber ich fürchte, dass Clara und Louise unterschiedliche Enlüftungssets benötigen, oder? Da kann ich mich aber auch täuschen. (habe das noch nicht genauer recherchiert, sondern spukt mir nur gerade so durch den Kopf    )


mööööp! falsch.   denke ich zumidnest, denn es gibt bei diversen versendern nur ein magura-kit, und das wars...


----------



## Deleted 8297 (23. Januar 2005)

Es gibt doch ein Set für Felgenbremsen und eins für Scheibenbremsen. Das Royal Blood und die Spritzen sind gleichwertig, allerdings weiß ich das nicht mit den Adaptern. Allerdings denke ich, dass die Clara in dem Fall doch eher als Scheibe gilt?!


----------



## taifun (23. Januar 2005)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:
			
		

> mööööp! falsch.   denke ich zumidnest, denn es gibt bei diversen versendern nur ein magura-kit, und das wars...



Jo,stimmt.Gibt nur ein Kit und paßt für alle.Was habter denn wieder gemacht,das ihr alle es braucht??  
Heute RR stehen gelassen und Benther und Gehrdener unsicher gemacht.
Sahen heute auch nicht besser aus,als ihr die Woche.


----------



## taifun (24. Januar 2005)

na,habter Bremsen jetzt in Griff bekommen?  

Heute super im Benther rumgeheizt  -Trails genommen-nicht ganz

ohne heute bei dem Eis,Matsch und Schnee 

Aber hat super laune gemacht und es waren noch nicht mal viele

Spaziergänger unterwegs heute!


see you later


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (24. Januar 2005)

Ich hab heut das gelb / schwarze wieder aufgebaut, dann kann ich auch dieser Tage mal wieder Biken gehen.


----------



## mischuwi (25. Januar 2005)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:
			
		

> Fotos sind in der Galerie.


Wo is denn eigentlich mein krasses Bike-Action-Video?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (25. Januar 2005)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Wo is denn eigentlich mein krasses Bike-Action-Video?


Dein Supermegakrassergrabwegdrop ist auf meinem Rechner. Ich kann ihn ja auch mal aufen Server schieben, damit alle sehen, was für ein krasser Typ Du bist


----------



## Würfel (25. Januar 2005)

Ich bitte darum! Simon, wir sollten doch eh mal ein Bike-Vid auf den Markt schmeissen mit unseren coolsten Deister-Moves


----------



## H/WF-Honk (25. Januar 2005)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bitte darum! Simon, wir sollten doch eh mal ein Bike-Vid auf den Markt schmeissen mit unseren coolsten Deister-Moves


Mit Moves meinst Du wohl mein Rumgeeiere letzten Samstag?   
Name der Serie (wir kriegen ja schnell genug Material ): Deisterpflug Extreme I-III. 
Sone Trilogie, und dann denken wir uns was neues, noch viel krasseres aus!!!


----------



## Würfel (25. Januar 2005)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Moves meinst Du wohl mein Rumgeeiere letzten Samstag?



Unser Rumgeeiere würde ich eher sagen. Die coolen Moves wären unter anderem "X-Up-Steigen-und-two-handed-bike-schieben". Dein "Signature-Move" könnte der "too-long-seatpost-to-your-nuts"-move werden


----------



## H/WF-Honk (25. Januar 2005)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Unser Rumgeeiere würde ich eher sagen. Die coolen Moves wären unter anderem "X-Up-Steigen-und-two-handed-bike-schieben". Dein "Signature-Move" könnte der "too-long-seatpost-to-your-nuts"-move werden


Aber hallo!   Das muss mir aber ellich ma wer nachmachen, bitte   
Dat Video wird übrigens hier zu finden sein, dauert nur noch kurz, bis ichs hochgeladen hab....
http://www.simon-kuenzel.de/mtb/mischuwi.avi


----------



## mischuwi (25. Januar 2005)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:
			
		

> Name der Serie (wir kriegen ja schnell genug Material ): Deisterpflug Extreme I-III.



Das wird die härteste Trilogie auf dem Markt, glaube ich!   Nix für zarte Nerven! Und auf jeden Fall FSK21!!! (Um sicher zu gehen, dass es keine Nachahmer gibt!!!!)


----------



## H/WF-Honk (25. Januar 2005)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird die härteste Trilogie auf dem Markt, glaube ich!   Nix für zarte Nerven! Und auf jeden Fall FSK21!!! (Um sicher zu gehen, dass es keine Nachahmer gibt!!!!)


Dein Video is jetzt oben... Sieht echt glaublich spektakulär aus...


----------



## H/WF-Honk (27. Januar 2005)

Wie issen die Planung für dieses WE? Wettermäßig siehts doch ganz nett aus...  
Ich hoffe, morgen die Bremse machen zu können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (28. Januar 2005)

Ich scheide dieses WE leider aus. Renovieren bei Schwiegermutter ist angesagt.   Ansonsten hätt ich endlich mal wieder meine Spikes aufziehen können.   Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Würfel (28. Januar 2005)

Ich muss lernen, Montag ist Klausur angesagt.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (28. Januar 2005)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss lernen, Montag ist Klausur angesagt.


Na dann viel Glück!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (28. Januar 2005)

Moinsen, ich werd morgen auch biken gehen. Allerdings "nur" Benther-Gehrdener.


----------



## Hattrick (29. Januar 2005)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten hätt ich endlich mal wieder meine Spikes aufziehen können.   Schade eigentlich.



Danke für die Anregung. Ich bin heute gegen 14:00 Uhr am Nordmannsturm.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (29. Januar 2005)

Hattrick schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Anregung. Ich bin heute gegen 14:00 Uhr am Nordmannsturm.


Schade... Das schaffe ich jetzt wohl nicht mehr


----------



## Deleted 8297 (29. Januar 2005)

Moin, ich bin von diesem Wetter ja überhaupt nicht begeistert. Das ist ja schlimmer als Dauerregen. 

Überall Eisplatten, auf der Straße unter dem Schnee, an jedem Anstieg, dass das Hinterrad wegglitscht (danke an alle Rodler).


----------



## taifun (29. Januar 2005)

Ach,so schlimm war es nun wieder auch nicht!  
Bin auch heute durch Benther gefahren und fand es besser als am 
Montag,wo es alles matschig durch die vielen Pferdespuren war.  
Heute war doch alles gefroren und konntest fast alles ohne Probleme
fahren.Komisch nur,das wir uns nicht begegnet sind !!  
Oder doch!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (30. Januar 2005)

Hmm, ich bin nur einem Biker auf dem Kammweg begegnet, der noch nicht einmal gegrüßt hat  . Ob du das warst?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (30. Januar 2005)

Dann kann es nicht sein,grüße immer!! Kriege auch nicht immer gruß zurück!
Bin in meinem Vereinsfarben unterwegs gewesen!

Mein Verein 

Achte mal drauf,wenn  beim Biken bist!!


----------



## Hattrick (30. Januar 2005)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, ich bin nur einem Biker auf dem Kammweg begegnet, der noch nicht einmal gegrüßt hat  . Ob du das warst?!



Sehr unwahrscheinlich, ich bin dort min. 6 freundlich grüßenden Bikern begegnet (ca 14:30 - 15:00 Uhr). Rund um den Nienstedter Pass war es allerdings etwas "wuselig"


----------



## Deleted 8297 (30. Januar 2005)

Ich meinte auch den auf dem Benther, der heißt möglicherweise nicht offiziell Kammweg, da es aber der Weg auf dem Kamm ist   .


----------



## Würfel (30. Januar 2005)

Was schließen wir darauf? Wir müssen dringend mal wieder gemeinsam fahren!


----------



## Würfel (1. Februar 2005)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann viel Glück!



Danke, lief ganz gut.  Für nächstes WE kann ich leider noch nichts versprechen - Bock zu Fahren habe ich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Hattrick (1. Februar 2005)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, lief ganz gut.  Für nächstes WE kann ich leider noch nichts versprechen - Bock zu Fahren habe ich auf jeden Fall.



Ich werde voraussichtlich Samstag Mittag und Sonntag vorm. (abhängig vom Vorabend   ) meine Runden drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harlekin (2. Februar 2005)

Tach, 
ich suche Leute mit denen ich mitfahren kann und würd mich euch gerne  anschliessen wenn ihr am Samstag fahrt. Am besten um die Mittagszeit treffen damit man etwas Zeit hat.


----------



## Hitzi (2. Februar 2005)

Hallöchen,

ich habe noch eine Vorteilskarte über 20 %  für einen einmaligen Einakuf bei Karstadt. Ist nicht unbedingt auf  Spotartikel begrenzt. Der Einkauf ist dann allerdings nur 10 % ermäßigt. Weitere Eingenzungen auf Anfrage. Zeitliche Eingrenzung bis 05.02.05

Wer hat Interesse?

Abholung oder Übergabe möglich.

Schöne Grüße


Hitzi


----------



## Hitzi (3. Februar 2005)

Will das Ding wirklich keiner haben??????

Samstag ist es vorbei   

Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Würfel (3. Februar 2005)

Ich hab kein Geld. Von 0 Euro 20% runter sind immer noch 0 Euro . Aber Danke für das Angebot, gab es ja letztes Jahr um die Zeit auch schon von dir. Wenn du 2006 wieder einen im Angebot hast leg ich mir mal ein bisschen Kohle für den WSV zurück


----------



## Hitzi (6. Februar 2005)

Geht klar   

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Würfel (11. Februar 2005)

Ich fahre morgen wieder nicht, ich muss zuviel für die prüfungen tun.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (13. Februar 2005)

Hallo, wollte mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden. Musste leider das Punkte sammeln etwas einschränken. Wurde eine Woche von einem Erkältungsvirus geplagt, dummerweise zu früh wieder trainiert, noch eine Woche außer Gefecht. Freitag beim Doc gewesen, Diagnose: Leistenbruch  .
Hamburg ist wohl gestorben, trainiere nur noch um das Laufen nicht zu verlernen. Bis die Tage.....


----------



## Hattrick (14. Februar 2005)

E. Geröllheimer schrieb:
			
		

> Freitag beim Doc gewesen, Diagnose: Leistenbruch  ......



Autsch - Gute Besserung
Ich kann erst am nächsten Wochendende (Sa) wieder aktiv ins Geschehen eingreifen ...


----------



## H/WF-Honk (15. Februar 2005)

Wollte mich auch noch mal gemeldet haben... War leider auch nur faul in den letzten Wochen, Samstag fahre ich auch schon in die Schweiz, wo ich vielleicht Sonntag schon das Jura mit LL-Ski od. Bike erkunden werde - vorausgesetzt, meine Rotzeritis is bis dahin abgeklungen... Ich hoffe, die Berge direkt vor der Haustür motivieren mich wieder etwas, mal was zu tun und so fürs TEAM zu punkten 

Grüße
Simon


----------



## Deleted 8297 (15. Februar 2005)

Moinsen, bei mir ist zur Zeit auch eher Fitnesscenter angesagt und Biketuning. Bei dem Wetter hab ich momentan keinen Bock nach der Arbeit noch zu Biken, vielleicht am WE wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (20. Februar 2005)

Was ist den hier los.......

Nicht viel oder wie!

Habter alle das Biken aufgeben oder was....  

Gibt kein schlechtes Wetter


----------



## Würfel (20. Februar 2005)

Das Wetter kannst du ja mal total vergessen zur Zeit


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (20. Februar 2005)

Der Frühling kommt ja bald


----------



## taifun (21. Februar 2005)

Wetter war heute annehmbar-zwar recht schlammig,aber ging!

Rausgekommen sind 70 km 3Std über Benther-Gehrdener-Deister

 und retour 

Form kommt langsam wieder in Fahrt-auch schon genug km geschrubbt diese

Saison!!


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (26. Februar 2005)

Ganz schön müde geworden die Korrespondenz. Keine Schneebilder o.ä.  vom Deister mehr? Ich könnte z. Zt. leider nur die Kalihalde in Empelde fotografieren (aus dem Fenster)  .


----------



## Würfel (26. Februar 2005)

ich hab null bock bei dem wetter, außerdem hab ich klausuren, klausuren, klausuren...


----------



## taifun (26. Februar 2005)

Was ist los jungs,bin heute mit RR unterwegs gewesen und auch in 
dicken Schnee gekommen.
Morgen auf jeden Fall mit MTB unterwegs.  

@geröllheimer :Habe übrigens den gleichen Ausblick!!!


----------



## Würfel (27. Februar 2005)

respekt 

ich bin irgendwie nicht so hardcore-winterpokal geeignet. ich warte auf den frühling...


----------



## taifun (27. Februar 2005)

Heute war schönste Winterwetter,also MTB geschnappt am Morgen und raus
in Benther.Zwar -5 Grad gehabt,machte aber genialen Spaß.Kein Matsch und Schlamm-alles fest gefroren und super zu fahren.  
Lustig waren die Gesichter der Eltern mit Kids,die am Rodeln waren und unser einer an der Gleichen Stelle mit Bike schneller runter gefahren ist als deren Schlitten war!!!   
Also war noch wer heute unterwegs?

Habe auch was mitgebracht für Euch  

guckst Du :Wintertour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (27. Februar 2005)

hey, das sieht gut aus! ich werde morgen auch fahren habe ich mir vorgenommen! soll sehr kalt aber sonnig werden!


----------



## Hattrick (27. Februar 2005)

taifun schrieb:
			
		

> Heute war schönste Winterwetter,also MTB geschnappt am Morgen und raus
> 
> Also war noch wer heute unterwegs?
> [/URL]



Gestern eine Schneebiketour durch den Deister. Mit frischen Reifen gut zu fahren. Heute war der Schlitten dran


----------



## taifun (28. Februar 2005)

Komme gerade wieder von Biketour zurück  
Heute wesentlich kälter als gestern!!
Wenn heute noch wer raus geht,aufpassen mittlerweile sind einige
Anstiege und Trail ziemlich vereist durch die Rodler  
Trotzdem wieder menge Spaß gemacht  
Habe auch neues Mitglied für Winterpokal gefunden


----------



## Deleted 8297 (28. Februar 2005)

taifun schrieb:
			
		

> Komme gerade wieder von Biketour zurück
> Heute wesentlich kälter als gestern!!
> Wenn heute noch wer raus geht,aufpassen mittlerweile sind einige
> Anstiege und Trail ziemlich vereist durch die Rodler
> ...



Ich hatte gestern eigtentlich schon mit Vereisung gerechnet und habe daher auf die Tour verzichtet.   
Wer ist denn der Neue?

Irgendwann wird ja wohl wieder Frühling?!


----------



## Würfel (28. Februar 2005)

heute im benther:









hier habe ich probiert IBC in den Schnee zu pinkeln  Leider war die Blase nicht alzu voll 





Matschiger Boden wirkt bei Frost wie Felsen





Vorsicht Krötenwanderung - im Winter? fragt ihr euch zu Recht. Ich mich auch, bis ich eins von den Viechern entdeckte...





Es ist ein seltenes Exemplar der Gattung "Krötus Giros". Zum Glück habe ich es noch schnell mit der kamera einfangen können.


----------



## Hattrick (28. Februar 2005)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte gestern eigtentlich schon mit Vereisung gerechnet und habe daher auf die Tour verzichtet.



Das war auch gut so. Der Deister war gestern ein großer "Schlitten fahrender Ameisenhaufen". 
Vereisungen sind allgegenwärtig. Eigentlich ist z. Zt. eine Tour nur mit Spikes möglich. OK - wer fährt mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E. Geröllheimer (28. Februar 2005)

Super Fotos, ich glaube ich muß mich auch mal wieder auf mein Bike schwingen. Kann man schon Osterglocken erkennen  ?


----------



## Würfel (1. März 2005)

E. Geröllheimer schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man schon Osterglocken erkennen  ?



ja, kann man tatsächlich! wenn man erstmal auf dem bike sitzt und eine gelbgetönte brille aufhat erschließt sich einem ein wunderschönes meer von osterglocken rund um den benther berg


----------



## mischuwi (2. März 2005)

Hattrick schrieb:
			
		

> Das war auch gut so. Der Deister war gestern ein großer "Schlitten fahrender Ameisenhaufen".
> Vereisungen sind allgegenwärtig. Eigentlich ist z. Zt. eine Tour nur mit Spikes möglich. OK - wer fährt mit



Das kann ich bestätigen! "Schlitten fahrender Ameisenhaufen" trifft es recht deutlich! Und vor allem ist es lustig zu sehen, dass die Papis auf den Schlitten meisten ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht haben als die Sprößlinge.   

Fallls wir uns getroffen haben sollten, ich war der, der die Schlitten noch mit lockern 40+ km/h auf den Eispisten überholt hat!   Allerdings hatte ich auch den Vorteil von ca. 400 Mettallspitzen auf meiner Seite!   Hat echt Laune gebracht! Nur die An- und Rückfahrt auf Asphalt war die Hölle! Das fühlt sich an, als ob man mit zwei Plattfüßen unterwegs ist!   

Zum Beweis habe ich leider nur ein SEHR kleines Handykamera-Bild. Aber alle, die es kennen, wissen auch was auf dem Schlid steht!


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (3. März 2005)

Ich fahre Freitag um ca. 16.00 Uhr am Benther. Kann aber nicht so schnell, habe nur Sommerreifen, also wenn sich jemand anschliessen will


----------



## taifun (5. März 2005)

Heute mal wieder mit meinen blauen Jungs RR trainiert   
4 Stunden mit fiesen Gegenwind teilweise und dabei sind 
auch noch 120 km rausgekommen.   
Morgen gehts erst mal in Deister-habe jetzt auch Spikes drauf


----------



## taifun (6. März 2005)

Was ist den los jungs,keiner von Euch mehr unterwegs oder was???
Heute im Deister mit E.K. und zwei weiteren von unseren blauen jungs!  
gewesen.Wetter genial und top stimmung unterwegs  
Guckst hier Grabmal


----------



## Deleted 8297 (6. März 2005)

Bin heute mim "Roadie" gefahren, der Wind kam aus der falschen Richtung und zu kalt wars auch. Also ich bin jetzt für Frühling. Die Woche geh ich wieder pumpen, in der Bude ists schön warm und nur die Eisen sind kalt.


----------



## mischuwi (7. März 2005)

taifun schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist den los jungs,keiner von Euch mehr unterwegs oder was???


Also ich war am So auch 2h im Deister unterwegs. Habe mich aber eher auf die komplett vereisten Rodelpisten gestürzt, um mal ein bisschen Höhenmeter zu sammeln! Was'n Spass in die dummen Gesichter zu sehen, wenn man mit dem bespiketen Bike durch Wanderer und Rodler Slalom fährt! 
Und der Hammer war dann der Römerweg (vom Normannsturm zum Nienstedter Pass). Den konnte man dank sehr harter Schneedecke besser fahren als im Sommer! Nur die unkoordinierten Schlittenfahrer haben gestört. Die hamms echt nich drauf!    
In diesem Sinne nur nicht von dem Wetter einschüchtern lassen!


----------



## Würfel (16. März 2005)

...dann wollen wir den Thread mal wieder auf die erste Seite holen!

Wie wäre es mit einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt an einem der Ostertage? Mir ist bislang relativ egal wann, ich schließe aber nicht aus, dass ich da noch an einem der Tage familientechnisch eingebunden bin.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (16. März 2005)

Mir würde es Karfreitag gut passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (17. März 2005)

E. Geröllheimer schrieb:
			
		

> Mir würde es Karfreitag gut passen


Notiert und für 'gut' befunden. Ich werde alles dran setzen den Termin halten zu können.


----------



## Würfel (17. März 2005)

Ok, ist vorgemerkt!


----------



## Hattrick (17. März 2005)

E. Geröllheimer schrieb:
			
		

> Mir würde es Karfreitag gut passen


aufschrieben und an den Monitor geklebt

Treffpunkt Nienst. Pass ?


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (17. März 2005)

Hattrick schrieb:
			
		

> aufschrieben und an den Monitor geklebt
> 
> Treffpunkt Nienst. Pass ?



Hört sich gut an


----------



## muskelkater (17. März 2005)

hi, würde mich gerne anschließen   
ich hoffe, ihr fahrt mir nicht davon  
wie lange fahrt ihr denn für gewöhnlich? 
mfg


----------



## Deleted 8297 (19. März 2005)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=447


----------



## taifun (19. März 2005)

Mal sehen ob,klappt.
Ob nach RR training noch fit genug dazu bin  
Muß aber zur Zeit mehr RR fahren um in top Form zu kommen !!
Es geht jetzt langsam Wettkampfzeit lo
Heute 4,5 Std mit 130 km und dabei auch noch 905 hm gefahren


----------



## Würfel (20. März 2005)

Ich liege zur Zeit flach mit Erkältung/Grippe und leichtem Fieber. Ist fraglich ob ich bis Freitag wieder fit werde


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (22. März 2005)

Steht der Termin, Freitag  12.00 Uhr? Ich werde mit dem Auto anreisen, muss mir meine Kräfte einteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (22. März 2005)

E. Geröllheimer schrieb:
			
		

> Steht der Termin, Freitag  12.00 Uhr? Ich werde mit dem Auto anreisen, muss mir meine Kräfte einteilen.



Komme nicht,da ich am Sonntag Rennen fahre in Braunschweig.
Muß meinen Trainingsplan einhalten.

Aber das ist doch nicht Dein ernst!! Von Empelde biste in 30 min im Deister!!

Gibt einen schönen Weg über Benther-Gehrdener-Deister.
Muß Dir bei Gelegenheit mal zeigen.

viele Späße dann


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (23. März 2005)

taifun schrieb:
			
		

> Komme nicht,da ich am Sonntag Rennen fahre in Braunschweig.
> Muß meinen Trainingsplan einhalten.
> 
> Aber das ist doch nicht Dein ernst!! Von Empelde biste in 30 min im Deister!!
> ...



Aber das ist doch nicht Dein ernst!! *Doch!!!!!*

Gibt einen schönen Weg über Benther-Gehrdener-Deister.*Kann man den mit dem Auto befahren?*

Viel Erfolg in BS ( Spielen die nicht irgendwo in der Regionalliga  )


----------



## Deleted 8297 (23. März 2005)

Sachtma, warum eigetnlich immer schon 1200 am Treffpunkt? Im Winter konnt ich das ja verstehen, wenn´s um 1630 schon dämmerst, aber jetzt geht das soch erst 1830 los! Zumal mit Anfahrt dann ja bei mir Abfahrt spätestens 1100 sein muss, mit Vorbereitung etc. *rechne* spätestens 0900 aufstehen, am FEIERTAG, näää.


----------



## Würfel (24. März 2005)

Devinitiv Absage bei mir. Der ganze Schnodder muss erstmal raus, bin noch nicht wieder fit


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (24. März 2005)

Ich werde auch durch Abwesenheit glänzen


----------



## taifun (24. März 2005)

Da eh kaum einer da ist,ist ja nicht schlimm-das auf RR 5 Std sitzen muß  

An die,die doch fahren viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (25. März 2005)

Na da kam der Wetterumschwung ja rechtzeitig zu meinem Urlaub! Die Hitze war ja auch kaum zu ertragen!     Jedenfalls habe ich so auch irgendwie keinen Bock jetzt. Mal sehen, ob das Wetter sich nochmal erholt und ich etwas später ne kleien Runde drehe. Und ansonsten steht die Rolle ja im Keller.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (25. März 2005)

Samstag soll es doch etwas besser werden, da werd ich nachmittags los fahren, heute regnet es ja andauernd, da muß man sich das ja nicht antun. Zumal am Karfreitag ja sowieso nicht gearbeitet werden soll.

Wie sieht´s denn morgen bei dir aus, mischuwi?


----------

